# Haydn's Thirty Celebrated (Berühmte) String Quartets



## w2tq (Apr 28, 2015)

A question came up at my chamber music session last evening. What is the origin of the so-named celebrated or berühmte string quartets of Haydn? More to the point, who selected them? I am aware of a few editions (Peters, Kalmus, International, etc.).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Just based on a Google search, it seems like the sheet music publisher picked them.


----------



## w2tq (Apr 28, 2015)

bharbeke -

Which publisher did your search reveal?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

International Music Company on the 1st result


----------



## w2tq (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks, but I don't believe IMC was the originator of the title given to these quartets. I believe that Peters predates IMC.


----------



## newyorkconversation (Dec 6, 2017)

The oldest edition available from Abe Books (a superb used book site) is Peters from 1910, edited by Moser and Dechert: https://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/...tette&sortby=19&cm_sp=snippet-_-srp1-_-image1

Moser was a violist in the Joachim quartet, a biographer of Joachim's, and the editor of a number of chamber music collections: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Moser_(Musiker)

Dechert was a cellist: https://books.google.com/books?id=2...EIKTAA#v=onepage&q=hugo dechert cello&f=false

https://books.google.com/books?id=S...v=onepage&q=hugo dechert berlin music&f=false


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

According to HAns Keller, the "Great" Haydn quartets are 

OP 9/4
op 20 1-6
op 33, 1,2,3,5,6
op42
op50 1-6
op 54 1-3
Op 55 1-3
OP 64 1-6
OP 71 1-3
OP 74 1-3
op 76 1-6
op 77 1-2
op 103

That's a few more than 30.


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

Pah, Keller, what does he know. I just listened to Op. 9 2,5 and 6 and they're great, at least in the hands of the Kodaly quartet! I wish I'd bought the full box set...


----------

